# The Best Less Known Attractions in Your State



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2020)

As a counter point to the  The Worst Attraction in Every State thread, how about a thread on what are the best less known attractions in your state.  These are the places that you would take someone who is visiting for the first time and who says show me something off the beaten path that you think is really interesting.

My two selections are:

the approach to Windy Ridge viewpoint in the Mt. St. Helens National Monument, on Forest Service roads from Randle, WA,.  Most traffic to Mt. Stl. Helens is from the west off of I-5, to the Johnston Ridge visitor center. The mountain blew to the northeast, so the road to Johnson Ridge enters from the side of the blast.  This route comes along the axis of the blast..  At one point, you are climbing the northeast face of a ridge, that was sheltered from the blast; it was in the lee of the ridge top and the blast was deflected over the top.  So dense forest, unaffected by the blast. Them as you crest the ridge you suddenly emerge into the blast zone.  When you get to Windy Ridge, you are looking directly into the crater.
Day trip (long day from Seattle) to Hurricane Ridge in Olympic National Park. This gets you a capsule of almost everything western Washington  Ferry ride.  Forests. Winding Roads. Floating (pontoon) bridges).  Charming laid back towns (Port Gamble, Port Townsend).  Spectacular vistas (weather permitting).  Last time we did this trip on our way back we stopped off roadside and bought some caught-that-day fresh Dungeness crab,


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2020)

The oldest naval shipyard in the United States, The Norfolk Naval Shipyard is really located in Portsmouth, Virginia (1767).


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 24, 2020)

So many.  But Owls Head Transportation Museum is one favorite.  People miss it in their rush to get to Bar Harbor.  Maine Maritime Museum here in Bath is also nice.  And a trip to Five Islands Lobster Company in Georgetown.  A little expensive, but so good, and the view is to die for!


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 24, 2020)

Where we live in Colorado, it easily is Rocky mountain National Park.  How can you not be in awe when driving on a road over 12,000 feet above sea level?

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s fairly well known in Michigan, but not so much out of state, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore is simply amazing. The colors of the cliffs, the coves and inlets, the hiking trails leading to spectacular views of Lake Superior and the boat/kayak trips on the lake.

In the SW corner of the state by Kalamazoo, there’s the Gilmore Car Museum. It’s the largest car museum in North America. Any car nut would love it.


----------



## louisianab (Aug 24, 2020)

dayooper said:


> It’s fairly well known in Michigan, but not so much out of state, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore is simply amazing. The colors of the cliffs, the coves and inlets, the hiking trails leading to spectacular views of Lake Superior and the boat/kayak trips on the lake.
> 
> In the SW corner of the state by Kalamazoo, there’s the Gilmore Car Museum. It’s the largest car museum in North America. Any car nut would love it.


I agree, two excellent spots.
Silver Lake Sand Dunes is a fun place too
the Motown Museum in Detroit.
The Jiffy Mix Factory Tour
 Belle Isle Park
The Air Zoo
 The Curious Kids Museum/Discovery Zone along with the Whirlpool Compass Fountain


We went to the Sanilac Petroglyph site yesterday, anticipating that a small roadside state park wouldn't be occupied at all. We were incorrect. 


Also for all you out of staters, grab yourself a Michigan State Recreation pass before you go and enjoy admission to all the state parks.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 24, 2020)

louisianab said:


> I agree, two excellent spots.
> Silver Lake Sand Dunes is a fun place too, the Motown Museum in Detroit.
> The Jiffy Mix Factory Tour and Belle Isle Park
> The Air Zoo and The Curious Kids Museum/Discovery Zone along with the Whirlpool Compass Fountain
> ...



The state rec pass is awesome. There are so many fun state parks in Michigan. We go just got the swimming in a lake near us.

Not a state park, but the Lakenland Junkard Art Park east of Marquette is such a cool place. The owner has made a drivable trail to show off his metal sculpture art. You can camp there and they have events year round, even in winter. It’s completely free, but donations are taken (and well deserved).


----------



## easyrider (Aug 24, 2020)

In our area is the Yakima River Canyon and float trips through the canyon. The float is slow enough to fish which is another fun pass time. It is a very scenic float. This time of year many people float on tubes, kayaks and boards. 

Bill
https://www.redsflyshop.com/how-to-float-yakima-river/


----------



## Blues (Aug 24, 2020)

For me, although all these attractions are pretty well known, I would take guests on a drive down the Big Sur coast on Highway 1.  Spectacular.  I usually include lunch at Nepenthe's for an amazing view. 

Other choices include Point Lobos State Reserve for great coastal views and day hiking.  And normally I'd also include Big Basin State Park.  But we're in the process of losing big chunks of that to the fires.  For that matter, you can't get very far down highway 1 past Big Sur, either, for the fires.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't been everywhere in my state, but a couple of places we like to take people (or places we've been that we think are worth visiting);

Bandelier National Monument
Valez Caldera
Tent Rocks National Monument
Ghost Ranch - where Georgia O'Keefe did a lot of her work


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 24, 2020)

Palo Duro Canyon in Texas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2020)

Blues said:


> For me, although all these attractions are pretty well known, I would take guests on a drive down the Big Sur coast on Highway 1.  Spectacular.  I usually include lunch at Nepenthe's for an amazing view.
> 
> Other choices include Point Lobos State Reserve for great coastal views and day hiking.  And normally I'd also include Big Basin State Park.  But we're in the process of losing big chunks of that to the fires.  For that matter, you can't get very far down highway 1 past Big Sur, either, for the fires.


You can't exactly say Big Sur is less well-known.  But from our time in the Bay Area, what I would mention is the Hwy 1 between Santa Cruz and Pacifica - and now you can experience Devil's Slide on foot instead of praying for a steady hand on your steering wheel. Like a mini-Big Sur.

The beaches were all wonderful, too.  When I arrived in Redwood City in 1973, one of the first things I did was head over to coast, winding up at San Gregorio Beach.  As a mid-western boy, I was enthralled.  And it was where my wife and I visited (and parked) late one night on our first date.









						Devil's Slide Trail: From Treacherous Highway to Breathtaking Pathway
					

Devil’s Slide was a treacherous section of Highway 1 before its transformation into a stunning 1.2-mile segment of the California Coastal Trail.




					www.kcet.org


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 24, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As a counter point to the  The Worst Attraction in Every State thread, how about a thread on what are the best less known attractions in your state.  These are the places that you would take someone who is visiting for the first time and who says show me something off the beaten path that you think is really interesting.
> 
> My two selections are:
> 
> ...



In Northern California, anything outside of San Francisco, Sausalito/Tiburon, Napa/Sonoma and the Monterrey Peninsula.

A few of my favorites that are off the beaten tourist track:
- River rafting on the American River
- Pismo Beach, CA
- Capitola, CA
- Kayaking by Moss Landing
- Half Moon Bay, CA
- Safari West
- Santa Lucia Preserve (Carmel, CA)
- Wineries in the Sierra Foothills
- Auburn, CA
- Nevada City, CA
- A stroll on the campus of Santa Clara University

In general, the central coast of California (north of Santa Barbara and south of Big Sur) is not as well known and there are many beautiful towns and wineries.

There are many beautiful towns between Sacramento and Lake Tahoe that are unknown to tourists.


----------



## chellej (Aug 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I haven't been everywhere in my state, but a couple of places we like to take people (or places we've been that we think are worth visiting);
> 
> Bandelier National Monument
> Valez Caldera
> ...




You need to add Rancho De Chamayo....the restaurant is excellent and the sanctuary is a religious monument.

 Rt 66 near tejeras New Mexico plays america the beautiful  https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/musical-highway


----------



## chellej (Aug 24, 2020)

Another Washington...Cape Horn on Hwy 14.  It is along the Columbia River Gorge.   Most of Hwy 14 is in the woods but that point has an amazing view of the gorge


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2020)

chellej said:


> You need to add Rancho De Chamayo....the restaurant is excellent and the sanctuary is a religious monument.
> 
> Rt 66 near tejeras New Mexico plays america the beautiful  https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/musical-highway


Nope, I don't need to add those, lol.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 24, 2020)

Here are a few California suggestions. I don't know exactly why they're called "off the beaten path" as many are easily accessible, but maybe they just don't attract a lot of visitors.

I'd add Devil's Postpile National Monument and Palomar Observatory, Cabrillo Lighthouse (DW's ancestor was assistant keeper in 1865, til he met a hot senorita while fetching supplies)

Imperial sand dunes  and the Plank Road across them. Also Anza-Borrego Desert State Park. SF's Cable Car Museum and Alcatraz, even if it's not "less known."

Pulgas Water Temple above Redwood City. Truckee. Arcata/Eureka and all of the forest around them. Muir Woods. Monterey, Big Sur. The Bixby Bridge, the one you've seen in 999 car commercials. The entire length of US-395 and Bishop and the towns around it.

California State Archives and actually the Capitol is pretty cool, but not "less known" in any way. Old Sacramento and the railroad museum. You know Griffith Park and its observatory from all the movies it's been in, but it is very Art Deco cool. I first visited about 1958!

Time to hit the road again! We're coming up on six months of staying home and it's kinda boring.


----------



## lynne (Aug 24, 2020)

Blues said:


> For me, although all these attractions are pretty well known, I would take guests on a drive down the Big Sur coast on Highway 1.  Spectacular.  I usually include lunch at Nepenthe's for an amazing view.
> 
> Other choices include Point Lobos State Reserve for great coastal views and day hiking.  And normally I'd also include Big Basin State Park.  But we're in the process of losing big chunks of that to the fires.  For that matter, you can't get very far down highway 1 past Big Sur, either, for the fires.


I vote for the Elkhorn Slough Moss Landing and the Cable car museum in San Francisco


----------



## Blues (Aug 24, 2020)

lynne said:


> I vote for the Elkhorn Slough Moss Landing and the Cable car museum in San Francisco



Certainly, if you're into birds at all, Elkhorn Slough is a treasure.  It's one of the primary flyways on the west coast, and birders come from all over to bird-watch.  I'm not a birder, but I love watching the huge nests of Great Blue Heron and Snowy Egrets.  As a hiking spot, it's so-so.  You can cover all the trails in an afternoon.

I worked in Moss Landing for 23 years ( https://www.mbari.org/ ).  It has a great stretch of coastline for walking the beach.  And best of all, it's relatively unknown.  Other than right in front of MBARI (because of access and being right at the harbor entrance), for the rest of it you feel almost alone.  Great for solitude.

As I said, I worked in Moss Landing, and I live about 5 miles from the entrance to Elkhorn Slough.  So I tend to think you've made some great choices, Lynne.  But I hope you haven't jinxed our solitude


----------



## dstacy969 (Aug 24, 2020)

In my state I would have to nominate the Shawnee National Forest in southern Illinois.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rboesl (Aug 25, 2020)

In New York State there's many well known places to visit and I believe I've visited just about all of them. But, the hidden gems require a local's knowledge that I have only of Western New York. If I had someone from out of state visiting me besides Niagara Falls I would take them to see:


The Lockport Locks that were/are a part of the Erie Canal. These are still in operation today. Plus there are some underground tours that give you a unique view of how these were constructed and how they operate.
Buffalo is the home of some excellent architectural gems. There's local tours of some of the most significant buildings in the area. Including Buffalo's City Hall and Guarantee Building to name a couple. In addition Frank Lloyd Wright designed and constructed 2 homes in the area plus plans for a filling station were executed in a unique automobile museum.
Buffalo grew up as major port of the great lakes shipping routes. That includes a major presence for grain. There's a boat tour that explores the Buffalo River and the history of the grain silos. These things are huge and built so sturdy they could likely survive a nuclear blast. Which explains why they still stand rather than being torn down.


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 25, 2020)

For Utah, I'd say it's Capitol Reef National Park.  It's a distant fifth in attendance behind the other four national parks in Utah.  Some of that is due to its location - it's definitely more isolated.  Most people don't explore the park beyond just looking at viewpoints from the main road.  There are some amazing gems in the park if you hike a bit to get to them.


----------



## klpca (Aug 25, 2020)

K2Quick said:


> For Utah, I'd say it's Capitol Reef National Park.  It's a distant fifth in attendance behind the other four national parks in Utah.  Some of that is due to its location - it's definitely more isolated.  Most people don't explore the park beyond just looking at viewpoints from the main road.  There are some amazing gems in the park if you hike a bit to get to them.


We did Zion, Bryce, and Capitol Reef in 2016 and I was really impressed by Capitol Reef! Great hiking, and some stunning views. I agree, that it's quite underrated.

To riff on the central CA coast posts, I would add Piedras Blancas, site of the elephant seal rookery north of San Simeon, and a visit to Taco Temple in Morro Bay. 

As a tourist in Oregon I was amazed by everything along the Umpqua river between Roseburg to Crater Lake. It was just magical.


----------



## Brett (Aug 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The oldest naval shipyard in the United States, The Norfolk Naval Shipyard is really located in Portsmouth, Virginia (1767).



one can see that "attraction" on the the Elizabeth River but it's not easily visited 
except the museum on Crawford St


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 25, 2020)

The place that we always take people to in Wisconsin is the Kohler Design Center (what my wife and I refer to as the bathroom museum). The second floor is a series of bathrooms that one would find in a McMansion, many of them the size of a large bedroom. The main floor is a display of all the Kohler products, from $4,000 sinks (that does not include the cost of the fixtures) to a full display of their toilets and sinks. The south wall which spans two floors is an artistic array of toilets and sinks fastened to the wall which is known as the great wall of china. The basement floor is a museum dedicated to the history of Kohler with a subsection for their golf courses (host to a couple of PGA's, the women's Open, and the next Ryder cup) and another subsection which displays the works of their current artist in residence.


----------



## Bunk (Aug 25, 2020)

rboesl said:


> In New York State there's many well known places to visit and I believe I've visited just about all of them.



We're planning on going to see the USS Slater which operates as  a destroyer escort museum in Albany.  I never heard of it, but recently DW was saying how she saw a very interesting tv show about the war in the North Atlantic during WWII.  A large part of the show involved the battle between submarines and destroyers.  A few days later I read how the Slater was traveling down  the Hudson River  to Staten Island  for dry  dock repairs.  I checked out the Slater  Facebook page and its history.  Then I saw that Tripadvisor lists the  Slater as the #1 thing  to do in Albany.  So that is something we are  planning on checking out.  I just posted  a picture of the Slater   being towed  on the Hudson back to Albany in the Eastern States Pictures posting.

Also, we're thinking of visiting Cherry Springs State Park.  It is in Pennsylvania, about 1 1/2 hours from Corning, NY (Corning Glass).  It's a dark sky park.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 26, 2020)

Florida:
Bok Tower & Gardens, near Lake Wales.
Canoeing the Juniper Springs Run in Ocala National Forest.
The beaches at Bahia Honda State Park in the Florida Keys.

.


----------



## JudiZ (Aug 27, 2020)

As for natural beauty in NH, I would say Diana's Baths in Bartlett - waterfalls and an accesible walking trail of a little over a mile. Makes a beautiful and easy hike for the family. For human-made, I would say the USS Albacore in Portsmouth. The Albacore is a post-WWII submarine that can be toured; it was the first of new submarine designs and ushered in the formidable world power of the US submarine force. 

Honestly, though, I am completely biased at what my little state has to offer in terms of natural beauty. I have been to the Rockies and the Cascades and they are awesome and amazing but our compact White Mountains (whenever we come back from Colorado, where my husband's company is based, we call them our "cute little mountains") are accesible and beautiful. 

Judi


----------



## valenta (Aug 29, 2020)

In Eaton, Colorado. Lee Maxwell Washing Machine Museum.  http://www.oldewash.com/


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Aug 29, 2020)

A special gem in Breckenridge CO is the Barney Ford Historical Museum 








						Barney Ford Victorian Home | BHA
					

Explore the home of civil-rights champion and entrepreneur Barney L Ford and learn about local historic preservation efforts.




					www.breckheritage.com
				



. Ford began life as a slave and rose to be a restauranteur, hotelier and state legislator in Colorado.  You can tour the home he built for his family, see lovely period furniture and artifacts, and learn his fascinating story.  A great visit for historians and children in the time of BLM.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 29, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Where we live in Colorado, it easily is Rocky mountain National Park.  How can you not be in awe when driving on a road over 12,000 feet above sea level?
> 
> Kurt



ummm- he is asking for lesser known attractions. I’m pretty sure everyone knows about RMNP. Lol!


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> ummm- he is asking for lesser known attractions. I’m pretty sure everyone knows about RMNP. Lol!


Yes, after I posted I realized I misread the OP.  Oh well... 

Kurt


----------



## artringwald (Aug 29, 2020)

Minnesota:

I'd take them to Neumann's Bar and Grill. It's the oldest bar in Minnesota. It opened in 1887 and has operated continuously through Prohibition and the Great Depression. It still has many of the original fixtures and furnishings. I like it because it's just around the corner from us, and you can get the same kind of cheese curds served at the Minnesota State Fair.





__





						Neumanns History | Minnesota's Oldest Saloon
					






					www.neumannsbar.com


----------



## Armada (Aug 29, 2020)

I would like to add the Morikami Museum and Japanese Gardens in Delray Beach, FL. A place of peace and tranquility in busy South Florida.


----------



## Armada (Aug 30, 2020)

To add another unique place to visit: the San Francisco Bay Model run by the Army Corps of Engineers in Sausalito, CA. The model is 1200 sq ft and provides modeling for the entire bay area all the way up to Sacramento.

It was my fil's (RIP) favorite place to go when we went to visit relatives in the area. He was a manager with the South Florida Water Management District and understood how all the different water flows interacted. Sounds kind of geeky, but it was also very interesting to me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 30, 2020)

Armada said:


> To add another unique place to visit: the San Francisco Bay Model run by the Army Corps of Engineers in Sausalito, CA. The model is 1200 sq ft and provides modeling for the entire bay area all the way up to Sacramento.
> 
> It was my fil's (RIP) favorite place to go when we went to visit relatives in the area. He was a manager with the South Florida Water Management District and understood how all the different water flows interacted. Sounds kind of geeky, but it was also very interesting to me.


ooohhhh - a wonder I forgot about, even though I spent many years in the SF Bay Area.  When I was in university classes in hydraulics and we were learning about similitude, we looked at the Corps model as an example of where a physical model is reliable and where it might have errors.


----------



## Brett (Aug 30, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ooohhhh - a wonder I forgot about, even though I spent many years in the SF Bay Area.  When I was in university classes in hydraulics and we were learning about similitude, we looked at the Corps model as an example of where a physical model is reliable and where it might have errors.



I remember those hydraulic scale models.   my father worked for the Army Corp of Engineers (CERC) for 35 years


----------



## Glynda (Aug 30, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Florida:
> Bok Tower & Gardens, near Lake Wales.
> Canoeing the Juniper Springs Run in Ocala National Forest.
> The beaches at Bahia Honda State Park in the Florida Keys.
> ...



My dad helped build Bok Tower.  He would be 117 years old this year but died at age 72.  He was 20 years older than my mother. 

I love visiting the springs in Florida. Took my daughter and granddaughter on a Spring Break trip trying to visit and swim in, as many springs are we could.  Now they want to do it again.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 30, 2020)

Angel Oak on John's Island outside of Charleston, SC.  It amazing, free to visit and always at the top of my guests favorite activities list.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 30, 2020)

Ah, thought of another in Charleston, SC.  It's the Aiken-Rhett House. Owned by the Historic Charleston Foundation and open to the public. I always recommend visitors first visit the more well known Nathaniel Russell House and purchase tickets to both houses (get a discount but don't have to visit both the same day). The Nathaniel Russell House has been restored to all its glory. However, of the Aiken-Rhett house, as the website says:

*"When the Foundation assumed ownership in 1995, we adopted a preserved-as-found preservation approach, meaning the structure and contents are left in an “as-found” state, including furniture, architecture and finishes that have not been altered since the mid 19th century. The only restored room in the house, the art gallery, showcases paintings and sculpture the Aiken family acquired on their European Grand Tour.

While many dependency buildings in Charleston have been demolished or adapted, the Aiken-Rhett slave quarters – with their original paint, floors and fixtures – survive virtually untouched since the 1850s, allowing visitors the unique chance to better comprehend the every-day realities of the enslaved Africans who lived on-site, maintained the household and catered to the needs of the Aiken family and their guests."*

It's amazing to walk through and see the original faded and peeling wallpaper, furniture, etc. just as it was so long ago.  The carriages are still in the carriage house. It was just locked up and left as was so long.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 30, 2020)

Glynda said:


> I love visiting the springs in Florida. Took my daughter and granddaughter on a Spring Break trip trying to visit and swim in, as many springs are we could.  Now they want to do it again.



Ginnie Springs, near High Springs, is privately owned but open to the public.




__





						A Slice of Pure Florida | Ginnie Springs Outdoors | High Springs, FL
					

Take a much-needed break and relax in one of Florida’s most beautiful natural resources. Ginnie Springs is the perfect getaway for everyone.




					ginniespringsoutdoors.com


----------



## fillde (Aug 30, 2020)

If you're a gator fan. Myakka River State Park In Sarasota. The Deep Hole:









						Over 100 gators gather at 'Deep Hole' in Myakka River State Park
					

It's one of the best places in Florida to spot alligators, and when the conditions are right, they come out in droves.




					www.fox13news.com


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 2, 2020)

K2Quick said:


> For Utah, I'd say it's Capitol Reef National Park.  It's a distant fifth in attendance behind the other four national parks in Utah.  Some of that is due to its location - it's definitely more isolated.  Most people don't explore the park beyond just looking at viewpoints from the main road.  There are some amazing gems in the park if you hike a bit to get to them.



I went to Zion, Bryce, Capitol Reef, and the North Rim of the Grand Canyon in June.  I had pretty low expectations for Capitol Reef, but man I was blown away!  Its an awesome park.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2020)

Glynda said:


> My dad helped build Bok Tower...



Remarkable, indeed. Speaking of relatives helping to build artifacts:
My ex-FIL installed the very first escalator in town... in a local Sears.
It was later torn down and replaced by a one-story Lowe's.
Ces la vie.
.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 2, 2020)

The Cleveland Museum of Art. It is free to the public except for special exhibits, of which there have been many excellent ones such as this:





						Yayoi Kusama: Infinity Mirrors
					






					www.clevelandart.org
				



.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 2, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Ginnie Springs, near High Springs, is privately owned but open to the public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful.  I believe that is one we visited.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bent's Fort in Colorado.  Fascinating history









						Bent's Old Fort National Historic Site (U.S. National Park Service)
					






					www.nps.gov


----------

